# ما هى اقصى سرعه مسموح بها فى شبكات الحريق .؟



## ميدو الغريب (6 نوفمبر 2017)

ما هى (اقصى سرعه مسموح) بها فى شبكات الحريق .؟ و اين توجد فالكود 13 ؟


----------



## نجوان السكرى (26 نوفمبر 2017)

[FONT=&quot]مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه[/FONT]


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 نوفمبر 2017)

اهلا بك.


*هذا سؤال عام ومع ذلك *
*سرعة التدفق والضغط مرتبطه معا وفقا للنظام المتبع فى الاطفاء*
*سواء نظام الرشاشات اوالخراطيم او الرغوى او السبراى وخلافه*

*Sprinkler*
*Hose Reel System*
*Spray System*
*Foam-Water Spray System*
*Hydrants
*
*بامكانك ان تستدل بالمسميات المكتوبه وتكمل بحثك*
*مهندس محمود حماد*


----------



## ميدو الغريب (28 نوفمبر 2017)

الف شكر يا هندسة 
لو تعرف سرعات كل شبكة ؟
و لكم وافر الاحترام


----------



## خالد 74 (11 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم
NFPA لايوجد لديها اي محددات للسرعة في الانابيب باستثناء خطوط السحب للمضخات لمنع حدوث  turbulent flow 
 الاشتراط الوحيد هو مقدرة الشبكة على تحقيق الحد الادنى من متطلبات الاطفاء


----------



## Ayman 1989 (14 أبريل 2018)

20 fpm محددة في NFPA20 نسخة 2016


----------



## خالد 74 (14 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم
السرعه المحددة هي على خط سحب المضخات لتجنب الجريان المضطرب وليس للشبكة


----------

